# Need advice on horse shows!



## AnnaB264 (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you have a stable where you currently ride? Have you been to shows just as a spectator to watch? That in itself can be a lot of fun and you can learn quite a bit, without the pressure of showing yourself.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum...

Are you a current lesson student at a barn?
You need to be able to ride well enough to fit the specifics of a class to show at a show...
Or you might be able to go as a spectator to cheer on your riders and help at the show, but it is very different atmosphere at a show than at the barn...
If you are handy you might be able to tag along as a helper or p/t groom for one of the riders...all volunteer activities.

To show you must have proper clothing worn...
A minimum of helmet and paddock boots with proper riding pants...
Add entry fees and fees associated with using a lesson horse prepared for the show...can be a costly day.
Talk with your instructor about what you might be able to do for you, another rider or the barn...there maybe other options your facility offers/has...
🐴...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I recommend you go see a show first to familiarize yourself with how it works, then try a schooling show at the barn where you ride. These are small, in-barn shows that are less stressful and more informal. It's a good way to start for someone who has never done a show before. 

Competing in a rated show can be expensive, intimidating, and you may not enjoy it, so it might be better to start small. There are so many confusing rules about shows, what you can wear, what your horse can wear, and it is a huge amount of work to prepare for a show. They are a lot of fun, but remember that you'll be competing among seasoned competitive riders who have very expensive tack, clothing and horses. I'm not saying you wouldn't do well, I have no idea, but starting small is a better way to get introduced to the whole show environment. 

Showing at rated shows is very rewarding when you've been riding for years and are at a performance level, but schooling shows can be a really fun ways to spend a day when you're still just learning.


----------



## HorsesAreAwesome126 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks for all your help!!


----------

